# SQL fehler -> woran liegt das?



## Guest (7. Nov 2007)

Hallo

ich setzte ein INSERT befehl ab und bekomme folgenden Fehler : CLI0637E QUERY nicht gefunden

Hab hier in der suche auch noch nichts dazu gefunden.

Mein Code

```
komp = "INSERT INTO "+tab+" ("+feld+") VALUES ("+prim_nummer+")";
				con.createStatement().executeQuery(komp);
```

der SQL Befehl selber ist 100%okay... Fehler ausgeschlossen. was kann es also noch sein?

Benutze eine DB2 Datenbank, aber ich denke das nicht den Fehler verursacht.

Was mache ich also sonst falsch? Bei Select funktioniert das so.


Danke schon mal...


----------



## SlaterB (7. Nov 2007)

> To comply with the J2EE 1.3 standard, the DB2 JDBC driver, as of FixPak
> 5, no longer allows the use of a non-query statement with executeQuery,
> nor a query statement with executeUpdate. Attempting to do so will
> result in one of the following exceptions:
> ...



http://www.lazydba.com/db2/2__1897.html
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=+CLI0637E+QUERY+&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## The_S (7. Nov 2007)

Im Klartext: Für inserts, updates, ... solltest du execute bzw. executeUpdate aufrufen, da du ja keinen Query zurück bekommst.


----------



## NTB (7. Nov 2007)

Weiterhin gibt es für das, was Du da machen möchtest PreparedStatements. Schau Dir die mal bitte an, da kannst Du Dir das jonglieren mit den Strings erleichtern.


----------

